# Thread size



## shagster (Dec 7, 2014)

i am looking for some help.
We have been playing with some titleist 910 and 913 head and shaft combinations, and one of the threads has picked up, and not sure what thread size is, as I need to run a tap down the thread to clean it up.
Many thanks
Shagster


----------



## One Planer (Dec 7, 2014)

Are we talking driver or fairway shafts. 

You're aware that the driver shafts are interchangabe between  910 and 913 but not the fairway woods as the surefit adapter is different?

As for thread size, I can get a gauge from work tomorrow to measure.


----------



## shagster (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks Gareth. Yes they are both drivers.
It looks about 4 mm but not sure.
Thanks
Shagster


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 7, 2014)

Go careful until gauged though could be m4 fine or even unified!


----------



## One Planer (Dec 7, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Go careful until gauged though could be m4 fine or even unified!
		
Click to expand...

Metric.

Metric fine. 

Whitworth.

UNF.

UNC.

BSF.

Even British Allied (BA)


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 7, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Metric.

Metric fine. 

Whitworth.

UNF.

UNC.

BSF.

Even British Allied (BA) 

Click to expand...



You forgot BSP :ears:


----------



## shagster (Dec 7, 2014)

And several others ha ha
I have measured the screw and it comes in at 3/16, and I believe titleist is american, so I suspect it would be unf, but any other info, much appreciated
Regards
Shagster


----------



## shagster (Dec 8, 2014)

Thread turned out to be 3/16 unf or 10 / 32 tpi.
Very hard to find a tap though, luck with a small back street garage
Shagster


----------



## CliveW (Dec 9, 2014)

3/16" UNF and 2BA are the same. (Or close enough to pass)


----------



## shagster (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Clive , but the thread angle is quite a bit different.
I was lucky and found a tap so have sorted out minor problem
Shagster


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 9, 2014)

shagster said:



			Thread turned out to be 3/16 unf or 10 / 32 tpi.
Very hard to find a tap though, luck with a small back street garage
Shagster
		
Click to expand...

I did check my tool box stock but could only find a left hand 3/16


----------

